# Help? Can someone add REALISTIC fangs?



## RMThompson (Dec 10, 2006)

Wondering if someone can show me how to photoshop realistic FANGS into these shots?????














Full size available, but feel free to take that one and edit it!

Full size 1 http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=318069367&size=o

Full size 2 http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=318073369&size=o

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## sthvtsh (Dec 11, 2006)

I like that idea.  Seems really easy too, because of the contrast and whiteness to the picture. I will right when I get home, if no one beats me to it. =(


----------



## RMThompson (Dec 11, 2006)

sthvtsh said:
			
		

> I like that idea.  Seems really easy too, because of the contrast and whiteness to the picture. I will right when I get home, if no one beats me to it. =(


 
Oooo thanks! I tried myself in MSPaint, and that was a disaster! lol


----------



## malignite (Dec 12, 2006)

something like this?  just used smudge tool in PS


----------



## Agility Crested (Dec 12, 2006)




----------



## RMThompson (Dec 12, 2006)

malignite said:
			
		

> something like this? just used smudge tool in PS


 
ooo nice.. although, arent the fangs the next ones out?

lol


----------



## malignite (Dec 12, 2006)

yeah, i figured, :mrgreen:.  But it wouldnt show up as well.  I went where there would be the most contrast so they would be noticable.


----------

